# Other > Off Topic >  How much does it cost to fit out an office?

## jamesvince1

Commercial fit-outs will generally cost between $500 and $2000 per square meter for an average size office, according to Matt Moulsdale, the director of fit-out specialists, Corporate Construction Group. For your office fit out please visit https://officedesigner.co/

----------


## asanbuy99

The above Prices are o high, Here I build an office for my work where I can fully focus on my my recently created brand Asanbuy.pk. The office setup is good and easily we can work around with 10-15 People. Make sure if you want to add some extra money on decoration than money might get affected.

----------

